# [Retro] mit ISDN in Internet



## DOcean (29. Mai 2015)

Moin,

mir schwirrt immer wieder so ein Retro Bastel Idee im Kopf rum...

Pentium 90 oder ähnlich
Windows 95 oder ähnlich

Cool wäre wenn das "Gerät" dann auch ins Internet könnte, natürlich passend zu der Zeit nur mit ISDN (oder Modem) 

Hat jmd da eine Idee wie ich die Kiste an meinem Only-IP Anschluss ins Netz bekomme?

Ich dachte da an eine alte Fritz.Box die ich als ISDN-auf-Ethernet Umsetzer missbrauche. Aber das Modem will ja irgendowhin
telefonieren, was macht die Box wenn sie nur über LAN an meiner normalen Box hängt?


----------



## rabe08 (29. Mai 2015)

Über IP-only wirst Du nicht über ISDN ins Netz kommen. Allerdings gab es damals auch schon Netzwerkkarten. Stilecht wäre eine NE2000 oder sowas ISA Ethernet Adapter NDC ND5000 Combo BNC RJ45 AUI NE2000 | eBay. BNC muss nicht mehr sein, RJ45 gab es auch schon damals.


----------



## shootme55 (29. Mai 2015)

Ich würds auch so machen wie rabe08 schon sagt. Mit Netzwerkkarte reingehn ist am einfachsten, und alles Andere ist unnötige Quälerei. Das Retrosystem soll ja Spass machen. 

für ein richtig hübsches Retro würd ich aber trotzdem, selbst beim AT, zu Sockel 7 raten. Da hast fix genug PCI um später vielleicht einen Voodoo 2 SLI Verbund zu basteln.


----------



## tandel (29. Mai 2015)

Sehr geile Idee, aber ich kann schon nachvollziehen, warum das möglichst über eine ISDN Karte geschehen soll. Die Telesoftware mit den beiden ISDN Kanalanzeigen und die 64kbit gehören schon dazu. Was natürlich fehlt sind die entsprechenden Internetseiten, insbesondere die Baustellenschilder "under construction".


----------



## bingo88 (29. Mai 2015)

Hui, mit dem Thema habe ich einige Erfahrung. Das ist eigentlich relativ einfach, sofern du einen zweiten Rechner zur Verfügung hast. Dieser zweite PC wird dann nämlich als Dial-In Server und Router fungieren, unter Windows geht das sogar mit Bordmitteln. Neben dem Server-PC benötigst du noch zwei Modems und eine Telefonanlage. Die Telefonanlage muss interne Rufe unterstützen (also z. B. **1 für Anschluss 1, **2 für Anschluss 2, usw.). Kann man alles sehr günstig bei ebay abgreifen. Wenn das eine Option für dich ist, kann ich gerne erklären, was da zu tun ist.


----------



## DOcean (29. Mai 2015)

das hört sich gut an  irgendwie gehört das zum Retro Feeling dazu Seiten mit 64k laden...

Cool wäre ja eine Fritz.Box oder ein Router mit OpenWRT als Dial-In Server, Danke für die Google Stichworte


----------



## bingo88 (29. Mai 2015)

Das ist unter Linux ein bissl fummliger. mgetty und pppd sind da gute Suchbegriffe. Ich bezweifel aber, dass das mit einem Router klappt. Der müsste ja die komplette Modem-Gegenseite emulieren.


----------



## tandel (29. Mai 2015)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Hui, mit dem Thema habe ich einige Erfahrung. Das ist eigentlich relativ einfach, sofern du einen zweiten Rechner zur Verfügung hast. Dieser zweite PC wird dann nämlich als Dial-In Server und Router fungieren, unter Windows geht das sogar mit Bordmitteln. Neben dem Server-PC benötigst du noch zwei Modems und eine Telefonanlage. Die Telefonanlage muss interne Rufe unterstützen (also z. B. **1 für Anschluss 1, **2 für Anschluss 2, usw.). Kann man alles sehr günstig bei ebay abgreifen. Wenn das eine Option für dich ist, kann ich gerne erklären, was da zu tun ist.



Das ist ja mal echt eine geile Idee, sollte mit ISDN Karten ebenfalls funktionieren. Eine Teles 16.3 ISA Karte für den Retro Rechner und eine ISDN PCI Karte für den (modernen) Dial-in Rechner, dazwischen eine ISDN-Telefonanlage.
Ich habe vor einigen Jahren meine alte ISDN Telefonanlage für ein paar Euro verkauft, heute sollte die notwendige Hardware mit etwas Geduld für je 1€ bei ebay abgreifbar sein.


----------



## bingo88 (29. Mai 2015)

Ja, ich habe das zwar mit ISDN noch nicht selbst ausprobiert, müsste aber ähnlich funktionieren. Das hängt ein bisschen von der Hardware ab, eventuell muss man andere Software als bei Analogmodems verwenden. Was bei ISDN jedenfalls cool ist: man hat die vollen 64 kbit/s zur Verfügung. Bei Analogmodems ist bei 33,6 kbit/s Schluss, für 56 kbit/s braucht man leider eine digitale Gegenstelle. Zum Surfen muss man aber eh Geduld mitbringen, zumal alte Browser mit modernen Seiten zum Teil massive Probleme haben (unbekannte HTML-Tags, Javascript, etc.).

An den Kram kommt man auch echt billig dran, für die Telefonanlage habe ich damals 10€ bezahlt und die Modems hatte ich noch von früher. Für die Modems ist das wie eine echte Telefonverbindung. Die "Warte vor dem Wählen auf Freizeichen" Option sollte man aber abschalten, meine Anlage liefert ohne Amtsleitung beispielsweise kein Freizeichen und dann tut sich da wenig.

By the way: Mein Setup funktioniert übrigens sogar noch unter Windows 8.1. Da zahlt es sich aus, damals die guten externen ELSA Modems gekauft zu haben. Da hat man keine Treiberprobleme, die laufen mit dem Standardtreiber - sofern man noch eine serielle Schnittstelle im PC hat.


----------



## tandel (29. Mai 2015)

Man darf halt nur auf die Dinosaurierseiten, sonst stimmt ja auch der Retrolook nicht mehr. Hier habe ich eine Sammlung davon gefunden 23 Ancient Web Sites That Are Still Alive.


----------



## bingo88 (29. Mai 2015)

Schön ^^

Ich kann da auch die Wayback Machine des Internet Archives empfehlen. Mal bei AOL von 1996 oder so vorbeigucken. Gutes Retro-Feeling. Wenn der Krams net so langsam wäre, würde ich damit heute noch ins Netz gehen. Ich finde Modems immer noch ziemlich cool. Hab sogar letztes Jahr mal Warsow über das Setup online gespielt, mit nem Ping von 200+ ms. Voll das Gefühl 

ich hätte auch gerne die Mailbox-Szene miterlebt, aber das war vor meiner Zeit.


----------



## bingo88 (14. Juli 2015)

So, am Sonntag hatte ich mal einen Retro-Flash und hab mal eben einen alten Win98SE Rechner wiederbelebt. Dabei habe ich mich auch dem hier diskutierten Thema angenommen.

1. Grundsätzlich funktioniert die Verbindung über ISDN genau so wie mit Analogmodems (also ISDN Client -> Telefonanlage/interner Ruf -> ISDN Server/Router).
2. Windows 98 SE hat etwas gegen "starke" Verschlüsselung. Out of the box ist offenbar eine Exportbeschränkung auf 40 Bit vorhanden. Das ist doof, da mein Server 128-Bit erwartet. Da gibt es zwar ein Update zu (KB237419), das ist leider nur nicht mehr verfügbar. Der Support für 98 ist ja auch schon lange eingestellt. Das ist aber kein ISDN-spezifisches Problem, sondern betrifft das gesamte DFÜ-Netzwerk unter 98SE.


----------



## Kusanar (14. Juli 2015)

bingo88 schrieb:


> 2. Windows 98 SE hat etwas gegen "starke" Verschlüsselung. Out of the box ist offenbar eine Exportbeschränkung auf 40 Bit vorhanden. Das ist doof, da mein Server 128-Bit erwartet. Da gibt es zwar ein Update zu (KB237419), das ist leider nur nicht mehr verfügbar. Der Support für 98 ist ja auch schon lange eingestellt. Das ist aber kein ISDN-spezifisches Problem, sondern betrifft das gesamte DFÜ-Netzwerk unter 98SE.



Guck mal hier, auf der Seite einfach nach "dun14" suchen:

Older Microsoft patches, fixes, and utilities (Windows 9x/ME) - TACKtech Corp.

Da gibts noch die Dial-Up-Network-Patches für 95, 98 und 98SE. Wie du bemerkt hast, hat Microsoft die Downloads leider komplett entfernt, hauptsache die Release Notes finden sich dort noch


----------



## bingo88 (14. Juli 2015)

Danke für den Tipp. Ich hatte mal nach "dun(s) 629" gesucht, da das die Fehlermeldung beim Client ist, aber da hatte ich auf die Schnelle nichts brauchbares gefunden - außer toter Links bei MS . Exportbeschränkung auf 40 Bit, da hätten sie sich die Verschlüsselung gleich sparen können.


----------



## Kusanar (14. Juli 2015)

Damals war 40bit noch brauchbar, heutzutage per Brute-Force mit jedem 500-Euro-Rechner in vernünftiger Zeit knackbar 

Die Problematik mit den Updates für ältere OS kenn ich selbst, hab noch dein ein oder anderen Win3.11- und Win98SE-Rechner im Keller


----------



## bingo88 (14. Juli 2015)

Ich glaub ich hab noch irgendwo so eine Sammel-Update-CD von Microsoft aus der Computer Bild. Mit 56k/ISDN waren Online Updates ja eh so ne Sache ^^ Ebenfalls nicht schön war, dass mein Rechner beim Reboot/Herunterfahren in 8 von 10 Fällen bei "Windows wird heruntergefahren" stehen blieb. Früher war eben nicht alles besser


----------

